# Dolphin killer caught



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

http://m.nwfdailynews.com/Section/259/Article/1|415578


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Good,I hope they publish his name and somebody cuts his balls off.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Amazing........... Hopefully this will be a lifelong lesson learned (through punishment) and this individual will do good in this world for the rest of his life over this senseless act of stupidity. BUT, I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/porpoise-killer-popped-ob-466082/


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

OK.....

I know a lot might not agree, but I am only buying this capture 50%. Doesn't it seem convenient that in a high profile situation like this where the chances of catching the culprit were pretty minimal and the feds are DYING to make an example of someone that they do in fact catch them a short period afterwards and that the person confesses AND just happens to be a minor so we (the public) cannot learn anything about the person?!?!?!?! Pretty easy way to catch the suspect and make an example of him without anyone being able to prove that they didn't. I AM NOT a "conspiracy" theorist either, but this just seems funny to me.

I hope they did, trust me. If it's true, there will be a leak of info at some point. If I never read or see any other info that actually IDs the kid I will have to call BS on it.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Chris V said:


> OK.....
> 
> I know a lot might not agree, but I am only buying this capture 50%. Doesn't it seem convenient that in a high profile situation like this where the chances of catching the culprit were pretty minimal and the feds are DYING to make an example of someone that they do in fact catch them a short period afterwards and that the person confesses AND just happens to be a minor so we (the public) cannot learn anything about the person?!?!?!?! Pretty easy way to catch the suspect and make an example of him without anyone being able to prove that they didn't. I AM NOT a "conspiracy" theorist either, but this just seems funny to me.
> 
> I hope they did, trust me. If it's true, there will be a leak of info at some point. If I never read or see any other info that actually IDs the kid I will have to call BS on it.


That crossed my mind too...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

scott44 said:


> That crossed my mind too...


 Just a little "fishy"


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Maybe one of his buddies sold him out for that 20,000 dollar reward.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

An individual like this is so intelligent that he probably turned himself in for the $20K.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

I imagine that he was ratted off by someone he talked to, or was with. Time will tell.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sounds like a good plan to me. get your buddy to turn you in and then spilt the money . because he is a minor they will only slap his wrist and send him home. now they have $24k to party on for a while.:thumbup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Not sure if he did or he didn't. I did some dumb & stupid things as a juvenile - I learned my lessons and moved on without any permanent damage to my life - I hope that's what happens here - Yall get real, its just a fish...er a mammal that looks like its smiling


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm with Chris. Sounds like bs.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

The d.a. kid may have killed this one but I doubt he killed the others that have washed up. Anyway they should try him as an adult. Unless he was mentally impaired, he knew better.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I guess Bay Slayer will be with us in spirit.......


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

It looks like a little house arrest and a $2500 fine for an adult but he said it attacked his skrimp.http://blog.al.com/live/2014/02/bayou_la_batre_fisherman_get_h.html


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I also think that Chris has a valid point.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

So I don't sound ridiculous?!?! Wheewww! 

I'm not saying they didn't catch someone, but it just seems too vague.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm as cynical as Chris but they are obligated, by law, to conceal the identity of a juvenile offender.


----------



## floridafisherman (Oct 1, 2007)

SHunter said:


> The d.a. kid may have killed this one but I doubt he killed the others that have washed up. Anyway they should try him as an adult. Unless he was mentally impaired, he knew better.


I certainly do not approve of the harming of a marine mammal but I seriously doubt he'll go to trial. Most likely he will go before a Federal Judge and he will levy a fine and possibly jail time. Most likely he'll receive a fine and probation.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

All I can say is Yes, I've done some stupid crap when I was 16-18. 

Is it me or is that dolphin actually crying in that photo?
Can they cry?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

"NOAA's law enforcement" busted this guy. Aren't these the same guys who have been LYING left and right about snapper? I've never seen a NOAA patrol boat...

Are these guys really THAT good? That they can just run out and catch a dolphin killer at the drop of a hat yet they can't figure out how to properly manage a VERY healthy snapper stock without LYING in every way imaginable in order to feed their agenda. NOAA is a joke...


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

scott44 said:


> It looks like a little house arrest and a $2500 fine for an adult but he said it attacked his skrimp.http://blog.al.com/live/2014/02/bayou_la_batre_fisherman_get_h.html


The most shocking part of that article is that this guy who probably doesnt have 2 cents to rub together, wants his sons to continue the shriming legacy.


----------



## jwhite357 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Japan Slaughter Dolphins*

Once a year the Japanese corral up to thousands of dolphins and rids their waters of these. The reason why? Because of how many fish they eat. I am not saying this is right but it does make you think what possibly could happen to our waters if they are allowed to keep reproducing and really have not many enemies.....?? Thoughts??




Boatjob1 said:


> Amazing........... Hopefully this will be a lifelong lesson learned (through punishment) and this individual will do good in this world for the rest of his life over this senseless act of stupidity. BUT, I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

jwhite357 said:


> once a year the japanese corral up to thousands of dolphins and rids their waters of these. The reason why? Because of how many fish they eat. I am not saying this is right but it does make you think what possibly could happen to our waters if they are allowed to keep reproducing and really have not many enemies.....?? Thoughts??


lost for words!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

jwhite357 said:


> Once a year the Japanese corral up to thousands of dolphins and rids their waters of these. The reason why? Because of how many fish they eat. I am not saying this is right but it does make you think what possibly could happen to our waters if they are allowed to keep reproducing and really have not many enemies.....?? Thoughts??


They're not an invasive bacteria that will eventually smother the ocean lol. They're just another part of an ecosystem. Do you actually believe what you wrote about the dolphins taking over the world?


----------



## jwhite357 (Jul 4, 2011)

*lose your words*

If any fish/mammal is allowed to continue to reproduce they then can become evasive. Am I wrong?


----------



## jwhite357 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Dolphin population*

Keep your bias to yourself. I did not say they would take over the world. There is a reason why the Japanese do it, and its because of all the fish they eat. They are keeping the dolphin population in check. That is all....




Yakavelli said:


> They're not an invasive bacteria that will eventually smother the ocean lol. They're just another part of an ecosystem. Do you actually believe what you wrote about the dolphins taking over the world?


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

jwhite357 said:


> If any fish/mammal is allowed to continue to reproduce they then can become evasive. Am I wrong?


Bald Eagles too?...that seems harsh...


----------



## jwhite357 (Jul 4, 2011)

*bias Chico's*

http://www.opsociety.org/issues/dolphin-slaughter-in-taiji




Pier-Dude said:


> lost for words!


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't take stock in the term "invasive species". At one time, EVERYTHING could be considered an invasive species. Including us. Nature finds a way to balance, we only THINK we have a better solution. That ocean has been here for over 2 billion years before us. It's worked just fine.


----------



## jwhite357 (Jul 4, 2011)

*eating dolphin*

To say what others can or can not eat is HYPOCRITICAL. 

I wonder why there is regulation on what we can and can not catch and keep?? hmmmmmmm??



Salt4Lifer said:


> I don't take stock in the term "invasive species". At one time, EVERYTHING could be considered an invasive species. Including us. Nature finds a way to balance, we only THINK we have a better solution. That ocean has been here for over 2 billion years before us. It's worked just fine.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

*dolphins*



jwhite357 said:


> Once a year the Japanese corral up to thousands of dolphins and rids their waters of these. The reason why? Because of how many fish they eat. I am not saying this is right but it does make you think what possibly could happen to our waters if they are allowed to keep reproducing and really have not many enemies.....?? Thoughts??


As much as I disagree with the mass killing method that the Japanese use, at least the Asian people eat whale meat. The kill here was senseless. 

As for overpopulation, dolphins have a 12 month gestation period and they only have a calf every 2-3 years. Humana are reproducing much faster.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Big difference than taking an animal for food and just killing it for the fun of it...


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'd refrain from shooting at dolphins in America. If the right folks see you doing it you'll be calling 911 yourself.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

jwhite357 said:


> If any fish/mammal is allowed to continue to reproduce they then can become evasive. Am I wrong?


The depth of the ignorance in that post is beyond description. Thanks...it gave me a helluva laugh.

Yes...you are wrong.

But actually, because of the misspelling, you are kinda right. Many animals that reproduce are quite evasive.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

jwhite357 said:


> http://www.opsociety.org/issues/dolphin-slaughter-in-taiji



I saw the movie "The Cove" years ago, I would NOT recommend it to be seen in front of kids. They kill hundreds to put in school lunches for kids and people that have NO IDEA that they are eating. When folks found out they went ape shit. The Japanese have way way over fished their waters to the point Australia is taking whole schools of tuna in underwater nets to Japan.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

jwhite357 said:


> Keep your bias to yourself. I did not say they would take over the world. There is a reason why the Japanese do it, and its because of all the fish they eat. They are keeping the dolphin population in check. That is all....


That is 100% false. They do it because they eat the damn things and also sell is as fake whale meat to make money. Has absolutely nothing to do with the amount of fish the dolphins eat.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

jwhite357 said:


> Keep your bias to yourself. I did not say they would take over the world. There is a reason why the Japanese do it, and its because of all the fish they eat. They are keeping the dolphin population in check. That is all....


Do you know what the word bias means? The word invasive? Seriously...your posts sound like a random word generator.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

As an apex predator porpoises/dolphins have few natural enemies and also have low birth rates which helps keep their populations in check. 

Invasive species are often introduced with drastic results. The chestnut blight is an example -- the American Chestnut was once the most common tree in the Appalachian Mountains, wiped out by the European Chestnut Blight. Fire ants, Lionfish, Asian Snakeheads all invasive with few natural predators and all impact native plant and animal communities. 

Not sure what this has to do with shooting a porpoise with an arrow, but I thought I would throw in the mix, as there seems to be confusion about invasive, evasive and shooting deer with a .223


----------



## jwhite357 (Jul 4, 2011)

*better luck*

http://www.imms.org/dolphinfaq.php#q13



Yakavelli said:


> The depth of the ignorance in that post is beyond description. Thanks...it gave me a helluva laugh.
> 
> Yes...you are wrong.
> 
> But actually, because of the misspelling, you are kinda right. Many animals that reproduce are quite evasive.


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*Dolphin*

Its over, somebody owned up, time to move on. I am surprised a dolphin gets more attention then the police officers killed this week, and those that are serving their country.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Wugitus said:


> Its over, somebody owned up, time to move on. I am surprised a dolphin gets more attention then the police officers killed this week, and those that are serving their country.


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## jwhite357 (Jul 4, 2011)

Avg. life span of a Dolphin- 27 years
Avg. amount of pounds of fish per day- (around 20 pounds)
Total amount of fish eaten in TONS......(around 85-90 TONS)

Someone tell me how that can't make a dent in the fish population....


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

From what I see he "didn't do it for fun". He was pissed they were taking his catch. I was on a boat yesterday and when the fins showed up, everybody thought the same thing.... damn dolphins. I love 'em but do not want them taking my fish, and anyone who says differently are a different breed of fisherman than I've ever fished with. Let one steal a nice grouper from you after hauling it up from the bottom and record your comments.... I'd say the thought has crossed many minds. I wouldn't harm one for any amount of money but if/when you get your fish taken, it *has* crossed your mind.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I had a great dane steal my big Mac from me, it never crossed my mind to sink an arrow in that dog. Dolphins are 100 times better at fishing then we are, they are underwater just a laughing, silly humans taking OUR fish.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

HaoleByTheSea said:


> From what I see he "didn't do it for fun". He was pissed they were taking his catch. I was on a boat yesterday and when the fins showed up, everybody thought the same thing.... damn dolphins. I love 'em but do not want them taking my fish, and anyone who says differently are a different breed of fisherman than I've ever fished with. Let one steal a nice grouper from you after hauling it up from the bottom and record your comments.... I'd say the thought has crossed many minds. I wouldn't harm one for any amount of money but if/when you get your fish taken, it *has* crossed your mind.


Nope, matter of fact the camera tends to come out, it is called survival of the fittest and the dolphin is better equipped to win the battle in the ocean. Remember, out there we are not at the top of the food chain and to the winner goes the spoils.


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, it sucks that the guy acted out on it. We absolutely love the fact that we can jump on the boat and see them just about any given day. Usually makes the trip.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Perhaps if we rounded up all of the retards on this forum...


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Pier-Dude said:


> I had a great dane steal my big Mac from me, it never crossed my mind to sink an arrow in that dog. Dolphins are 100 times better at fishing then we are, they are underwater just a laughing, silly humans taking OUR fish.


It's not _your _fish till you land it on the boat, pier, or beach.


----------



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Gotta be real stupid to kill a Dolphin.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

willcfish said:


> Gotta be real stupid to kill a Dolphin.


I read that in Cousin Eddie's voice from Vacation.


----------

